# Great table saw for the money



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

You'll get a lot of use out that saw, I'm sure. Investing in a good quality blade is always a wise decision. Be safe!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice saw, The blades that come with them are almost always junk. I use both Forrest and Tenryu and love them kinda pricey but once you use them you'll go wow! It cost me 17 dollars to get them resharpened so it makes the 115 woth it as they will last for yrs! Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a Ryobi table saw. The stock blade was rubbish, so I bought an Erbauer replacement from screwfix. This was a great buy. I also buy Tornado blades from rutlands.co.uk. I think they are Canadian. Not cheap, but a great investment.

Thanks for the review.


----------

